# Hand Grip



## Bart905 (7 Oct 2011)

I was doing research on strength no-weight workout . I came across a method that will help you with your hand grip. I seen around the forum a lot of members asking how they can improve their hand grip strength . Its simply going to a dollar store or anywhere you can buy those stress balls that will fit the palm of your hand and basically keep on squeezing it hard as you can till it starts burning, you can either go till you cant do it anymore or do it in reps and keep on adding more reps as you gain stamina .


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Oct 2011)

I know another method, and it will save you that dollar (and the trip to the local mall).



(but you may go blind 8))


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Oct 2011)

:goodpost:


That's why I need glasses......


----------



## Bluebulldog (7 Oct 2011)

Save a trip. Just use an old tennis ball. 

........crushing beer cans like a manly man might help too.


----------



## Bart905 (7 Oct 2011)

I was just trying to help but now I'm  :biker: and when you see me with  :threat: then you will start  :bowdown:


----------



## Neolithium (7 Oct 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I know another method, and it will save you that dollar (and the trip to the local mall).
> 
> 
> 
> (but you may go blind 8))


So _*that's*_ why I'm V4!  :nod:


----------



## medicineman (7 Oct 2011)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> I was just trying to help but now I'm  :biker: and when you see me with  :threat: then you will start  :bowdown:



Just remember, no matter how many squeeze balls you use, it's kinda hard to do a drive by on a motorbike...

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Oct 2011)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> I was just trying to help but now I'm  :biker: and when you see me with  :threat: then you will start  :bowdown:




Somehow I doubt that.......


----------



## Danjanou (7 Oct 2011)

:goodpost:


----------



## Bluebulldog (7 Oct 2011)

Last Fall on course we did the grip test as part of our Expres test.

I had the highest score for the course........when the tester informed me....I simply said " ..of course.......I'm married" She really didn't know what to say......but the rest of my class had a good laugh.


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Oct 2011)

:trainwreck:


----------



## aesop081 (7 Oct 2011)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> I was just trying to help but now I'm  :biker: and when you see me with  :threat: then you will start  :bowdown:



 :rofl:

Oh, you were serious.......

 :rofl:


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Oct 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> :trainwreck:


I second that....


----------



## Pusser (7 Oct 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I know another method, and it will save you that dollar (and the trip to the local mall).
> 
> 
> 
> (but you may go blind 8))



But how do we strengthen the other hand?  If I switch hands, it feels like I'm cheating.


----------



## GAP (7 Oct 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> But how do we strengthen the other hand?  If I switch hands, it feels like I'm cheating.



but it's a nice, naughty feeling......no?  :nod:


----------



## Danjanou (7 Oct 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> but it's a nice, naughty feeling......no?  :nod:



or pretend you're this guy and use both. 8)


----------



## Pusser (7 Oct 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> but it's a nice, naughty feeling......no?  :nod:



I feel so cheap!  :-[


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Oct 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I feel so cheap!  :-[


It could be worse - you could have suggested the "make your hand fall asleep" thing.....


----------



## Bluebulldog (7 Oct 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> It could be worse - you could have suggested the "make your hand fall asleep" thing.....



"the phantom"


----------



## Scott (7 Oct 2011)

Careful...next thing we're going to have the recruiting forums full of questions about whether or not you can jerk off on GMT or not.


----------



## Pusser (7 Oct 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> Careful...next thing we're going to have the recruiting forums full of questions about whether or not you can jerk off on GMT or not.



As long as it's by the numbers, I don't see a problem...


----------



## Scott (7 Oct 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> As long as it's by the numbers, I don't see a problem...



You won't get the reported posts or the inane PM's. Hey, maybe you should be a mentor!


----------



## Danjanou (7 Oct 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> As long as it's by the numbers, I don't see a problem...



....and the appropriate paperwork / chit from the DS  >




			
				Scott said:
			
		

> You won't get the reported posts or the inane PM's. Hey, maybe you should be a mentor!



Would that be a "Special mentor" on just this one area of expertise?  8)


----------



## GAP (7 Oct 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Would that be a "Special mentor" on just this oen area of expertise?  8)



Dunno if you're that qualified.....you'd have to have PS or conversely CF service to gain the appropriate OJT..........


----------



## aesop081 (7 Oct 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> As long as it's by the numbers, I don't see a problem...



"I left you in the position of SQUAD 1. On the word of command SQUAD 2, all that happens is........."

"You will now pratice the complete movement individually, i will come by and check you"

"You will now practice this movement collectively, i will call out the time"


----------



## Danjanou (7 Oct 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> Dunno if you're that qualified.....you'd have to have PS or conversely CF service to gain the appropriate OJT..........



I'm sure I have the course certificate somewhere on my "I love me wall."  8)






 see what I just did there


----------



## Scott (7 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> "You will now practice this movement collectively, i will call out the time"



So THAT is how an auctioneer is born!


----------



## Journeyman (7 Oct 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I'm sure I have the course certificate somewhere on my "I love me wall."  8)
> 
> see what I just did there


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Oct 2011)

Locked and soon to be trashed.
Bruce


----------

